# Chicks, flats & bike maintenance



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Just thinking about an incident I had a little while ago made me wonder about chicks and the whole bike maintenance thing - do you gals maintain your bike yourself, have a cycling S.O who is happy or not so happy to oblige, or take it to the LBS for any repairs etc? (or maybe there is option 4 “what, you have to service the thing”?).  

For me, thus far, its clean and apply lube, but all else, the LBS. I have decided that to save my time & sanity, its money worth every penny.

My incident - I had my first flat ever when out on my mtb the other week (long time lucky). As it was getting dark and I wasn’t 100% sure how I would go, I walked my bike home planning to change the tyre in the morning before work.

So, getting the wheel off was first hard step - undoing the very tight rear brake calliper raised a serious sweat. Tyre off, tube changed ok, tyre back onto wheel - it was very slow going and I felt all thumbs, but got it done. 

Getting the rear wheel back on didn't come naturally, but again, after numerous attempts, I got there, I thought. OK, now reattach the rear brake cable. 45mins later, I still wasn’t even close and by this stage I was dripping sweat and teary with anger & frustration. I loathe admitting defeat but no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't get the cable within 1 cm of where it should slot. Finally, with a pair of pliers and an angry adrenalin fuelled burst, the cable was in. Then I found the wheel wouldn't turn. At that point, I gave up and drove the bike in my car to the LBS.

At least the guy at the LBS had trouble too with the cable, albeit, not nearly as much as me, but he did concede it was tight. 

Can you believe it, not 4 days later, same evening time, another flat, rear wheel again (big chip of glass). At least I was closer to home. Had it been the front wheel, I might have knuckled down to the job, but I feel no shame that the bike was straight in the car next morning.

Doesn’t make me feel that comfortable for those times in the future I may be on my own someplace where walking is a long option, but I know I will have to cross that bridge when it happens. And ensure I head out at least with pliers and a phone added to the kit.

Anyone else had this kind of problem too where their bike has been bolted up by Hercules?


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Why are you taking out the cable to take off the wheel? You should never need pliers or any tool besides tire levers and a pump for a flat.

http://sheldonbrown.com/flats.html

I'd say you're doing well sticking with trying to fix it for so long without giving up.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Clean, lube, and flats is it for me. I learned how to use a chain tool and have used it once on someone else's bike in a pinch. That's it.

I took a class about 10 years ago and was taught other things (derailleur adjustments, headset, and BBs I think) but honestly other than once tweaking a noisy derailleur haven't really used the knowledge and have long since forgotten most of it. I once adjusted a brake. I've most certainly never trued a wheel or ever touched a BB or a headset. 

I do think that for ANY rider to be out there without knowledge how to change a flat is really a huge mistake. Flats are waaaay too common, and when you've got one, you are STUCK.

PS -- I too am puzzled by your need to actually detach your brake cable to remove the rear wheel. You should just be able to open the brake and remove the wheel with the biggest inconvenience being the rear derailleur for most folks.


----------



## phil. (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like the OP is talking about having to remove the cable from the v-brake quick release when changing a flat on her mtn bike, and yes those can be pretty tough to get sometimes. One thing that can make this impossible to get back in the slot sometimes is if the the brake cable housing gets out of one of the end stops somewhere else on bike.


----------



## Ironbutt (Nov 30, 2001)

*Flats and maintenance*

I'm the club "wrench" and held a simple flat fixing class for the women in the club who wanted to learn how to fix a flat on the road by themselves. It was strictly women, no males other than me allowed. That way there were no looks, no comments about any of the questions that were asked, or remarks about techniques they used. It went over really well, and several of the women have asked for more advanced maintenance to be taught, again, for women only.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Maintenance for me is mostly cleaning and lubing. Every once in a while I change my handlebar tape and the other week I swapped out my handlebars for another one I had up in the garage. Had my husband flip my stem cause I didn't want to deal with that headset stuff. 

I also do little bike fit tweeks like raising the seatpost, moving the brake levers and adjusting the saddle and stuff when needed. 

I spent a couple of hours last week repairing my tubular tires too. Got my seam ripper out of my old sewing kit, repaired the tubes and stitched the tires back up. 

Since I ride tubulars exclusively on my road bikes I don't know how to change clinchers. Yep that's right. In almost 25 years of riding I've never had clincher wheels. I have clinchers on my mountain bike but a) I almost never ride it; b) when I do ride it it's usually with my husband; and c) I've never gotten a flat on it. 

Back in the olden days when I rode my Campy friction shifter bike I used to repack my own hubs. One time about 20 years ago I changed my brake pads on that bike. It was so dang difficult to get the pads on and off, I only did it once. I leave that and the rest of the maintenance to the LBS nowadays.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Back in the olden days when I rode my Campy friction shifter bike I used to repack my own hubs.



Yeah, me too on a Panasonic DX 3000 circa 1980. 

This may sound a little crazy but I'll go ahead. Even though I don't know much about bike repair, and get maintained by the LBS (a few in area), sometimes, I'll find little things wrong, like the spring on a quick release skewer turned the wrong way, or something similiar. I'm very attentive to detail and sometimes it seems that even though a bike mechanic, or auto mechanic has much greater knowledge than I have and can do a job at least 10 times faster than I can, sometimes they make mistakes or neglect to do something, or just aren't detail oriented with your stuff. Like every other job, they have time pressure, get distracted, etc... I definitely check tightness of skewers, stems, bars, pedals and headsets, after maintenance by LBS. Also I'd recommend getting a manual by Zinn or other such person.. it's a small investment of money and time but can prevent the stuff you don't like to think about.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

phil. said:


> Looks like the OP is talking about having to remove the cable from the v-brake quick release when changing a flat on her mtn bike, and yes those can be pretty tough to get sometimes. One thing that can make this impossible to get back in the slot sometimes is if the the brake cable housing gets out of one of the end stops somewhere else on bike.


Phil had it right, I was struggling to hold the brake arms close enough together with one hand while positioning the V brake cable back into the fiddly slot with the other, my poor explanation. Its a very different system to my road bike brakes where all that's required to release/connect is a flick of a switch. I have no trouble reattaching the brake on the front wheel, but this rear brake cable was way, way too tight for me to manoeuvre. Agree, I shouldn’t have needed pliers - I grabbed them in desperation to get more strength & leverage. I also shouldn't have needed the leather welding gloves I put on, but my fingers by this stage were red raw and killing me! BTW, the LBS subsequently loosened the cable so hopefully I won’t encounter the same problem again.

Agree Jay Tee, I took a basic bike maintenance class so I could get myself out of a fix (well in theory). But l have no interest in making tricky front derailleur adjustments and the like, although I feel I should know the principles to it. The mixed class was fun and the guys were great, they were really supportive of the women there. 

Kudos to you guys for the hub work, I had to look up what that involved.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

i've been wrenching on my own bikes since i was fourteen and the local mechanics took me under their wing. since then, i was a shop mechanic for a couple of years. hoo boy, i got reeeal good at changing flats my first year...pretty much all i ever did that year, that and OTD checks. it was fun, id get looks because you dont see a lot of female wrenches around. too bad it didnt really pay the bills, mainly because i bought lots of stuff that i normally wouldnt...anyway. i love working on my bikes, its a stress-buster for me. i true my wheels (if needed) about once a month, overhaul my hubs and headset once a season, and strip and clean my drivetrain every couple of weeks, or a couple storms, whichever. it seems excessive i know, but i dont own a car, and im really hard on my bikes. i only go to the shop when i need specialty tools like a headset press, etc, and even then my shop guys just let me do it myself. i currently maintain all bikes in my apartment, and occasionally those related to my apartment. sometimes i get really antsy for a project, and ill troll the local bike graveyard and garage sales for something to restore and donate to the local youth center. sometimes i build wheels when i get really bored. good times.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

Ladies, any ideas how I can encourage my wife to do her own bike work?

She seems to have zero interest in doing anything more then riding the bike. When she wants to go for a ride, she asks me the night before to check over her bike and pump the tires. I gladly do it so she gets out on the bike, I just feel at a certain point it should be her responsibility.

Is this unreasonable?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Does she do more than her share of other things?*



Rob P said:


> Ladies, any ideas how I can encourage my wife to do her own bike work?
> 
> She seems to have zero interest in doing anything more then riding the bike. When she wants to go for a ride, she asks me the night before to check over her bike and pump the tires. I gladly do it so she gets out on the bike, I just feel at a certain point it should be her responsibility.
> 
> Is this unreasonable?


You know; cooking, cleaning, laundry, child care, yard work, shopping.

If you folks split everything 50/50 you might have a gripe. If not you don't. 

Besides as you write, "I gladly do it so she gets out on the bike." 

Let it be.


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

MB1 said:


> You know; cooking, cleaning, laundry, child care, yard work, shopping.
> 
> If you folks split everything 50/50 you might have a gripe. If not you don't.
> 
> ...


Things are split 50/50.. and I'm not griping; I've asked for some insight on how I might interest my wife getting invovled with her bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MB1 said:


> You know; cooking, cleaning, laundry, child care, yard work, shopping.
> 
> If you folks split everything 50/50 you might have a gripe. If not you don't.
> 
> ...


Jeez, not only do I do the cooking, cleaning, laundry and shopping, but I also repair my husband's flatted sew ups and clean my own bike. I could use some tips on how I can get my husband to wrench for me. 

/in all fairness, my husband did flop my stem for me last week. I didn't want to deal with the headset issues. :blush2:


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

il sogno said:


> Jeez, not only do I do the cooking, cleaning, laundry and shopping, but I also repair my husband's flatted sew ups and clean my own bike. I could use some tips on how I can get my husband to wrench for me.
> 
> /in all fairness, my husband did flop my stem for me last week. I didn't want to deal with the headset issues. :blush2:


My wife just asks me to do it. She'll see me going to work on my bike, ask if thats what I'm doing and then have a list of things she thinks might need tinkering all writen out. She's sneaky that way.

Or the night before a ride, ask if her bike is good to ride tomorrow. This is her way of asking me to go look at it. If I don't look at it shortly she'll wheel the bike into the house and point and ask questions.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Rob P said:


> Or the night before a ride, ask if her bike is good to ride tomorrow. This is her way of asking me to go look at it. If I don't look at it shortly she'll wheel the bike into the house and point and ask questions.


At that point you could give her specific instructions on what to do. Teach her how to maintain her bike. Orrrr... you could just do the job.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Rob P said:


> Ladies, any ideas how I can encourage my wife to do her own bike work?
> 
> She seems to have zero interest in doing anything more then riding the bike. When she wants to go for a ride, she asks me the night before to check over her bike and pump the tires. I gladly do it so she gets out on the bike, I just feel at a certain point it should be her responsibility.
> 
> Is this unreasonable?


Perhaps if you really do split ALL tasks 50/50. At the same time, if the 50/50 split is along “traditional” gender lines such as in reality she does most of the cleaning, laundry etc. while you take care of the cars, do any home repairs etc, I’m guessing she assigns looking after the bikes as a male thing. Or she just aint interested. 

Generally speaking, women just don’t have the same degree of interest as men in tools & mechanics. 

From my point of view, I also feel quite time pressed, so dont wish to spend 2 hrs on a task of which I am uncertain, particularly if I know it should take a 1/4 of that time when I can take my bike to the LBS and be stress free about the outcome. I’d imagine she may feel similarly.

il sogno’s suggestions are good - when she asks a question, say “I’ll show you”. But, you may be fighting an uphill battle.


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

il songo - I'm going to see if that works.

orbit - I see where you are going. You may be correct.

I'm going to try and show her and if that does not work; I'll keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I wish I had a girl ask me to check her bike.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Jeez, not only do I do the cooking, cleaning, laundry and shopping, but I also repair my husband's flatted sew ups and clean my own bike. I could use some tips on how I can get my husband to wrench for me.
> 
> /in all fairness, my husband did flop my stem for me last week. I didn't want to deal with the headset issues. :blush2:


Headset issues?  

Just got done flipping the stem on my new bike (LBS gave me a _race bike_ with 1 inch of drop...?), I'm taking it to the LBS to cut the steerer tube but that's only because knowing myself, I'd amputate a hand before I got the steerer tube off (I'm one of those people who draws blood cutting bread...).

I didn't do anything to the headset, I just undid the stem faceplate, undid the steerer tube clamp (er? dunno the name), pulled the spacers off the steerer tube, put the stem back on in its proper downward position, stuck the handlebars on, stuck the spackers, and tightened the top cap back down. No fighting with the headset here...

-estone2


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

My daughter can change a flat faster than I can, but she has worked in a shop for the past year or so while in school. 

A few months back we were swapping out a fork on her MTB and needed to get a crown race off at about 8:30pm. The only 'shop' open was a sporting goods store that has a bike section and usually a 'wrench' or two around to work on bikes. We called and asked if they had the tool to do the job and they said they thought they did so we went in. They couldn't find it at first and then let me look through the tool drawer and I found one (an old school type, not the nice Park model), but they were clueless how to use it. 

My daughter asked if she could just do it herself, so we just stood back and she had it off in no time at all while the shop 'wrenches' stood by slackjawed. Pretty funny. They still remember us when we go in there from time to time.

My wife? She just asks which foot she should put on which pedal and off we go..... Doesn't bother me either way.


----------



## Kallisti (Apr 19, 2006)

*Bike mechanic*

I started working on my own bikes in 1985. I'd just bought my first "real" bike, a Dave Scott Edition Centurion Ironman, from Toga Bikes in Manhattan. After a great fit kit and advice from the manager, he says to me, 
"So, now I'm going to teach you the basics of how to maintain your bike". 
"Why?" I asked
"'cause I don't want you in here every frickin' five minutes..."
That's a NY way of saying " 'cause I want you to be an independent rider, 'cause I want you to be well informed."
He taught me how to maintain my drivetrain, change a flat, adjust my brakes, etc., pretty much everything I needed to get started, including when to bring it in to the shop (I still think it's the best thing that a bike shop employee can do for a customer). Since then I've read a plethora of bike maintenance books, and spent time working as a bike mechanic. One thing that I can tell you, is that it is absolutely NOT rocket science, and it doesn't take that long. The scariest part is the first turn of the wrench, and then the first time you "ride your own work." After that, well IMHO, warning: wrenching is addictive. It feels really wonderful to ride my own work, because I can adjust my bikes to feel exactly the way I want them to feel. But I have a good relationship with several mechanics in the area, and have no qualms about handing over my bikes to the ones I trust, when in need.
I highly recommend getting to know your bike by working on it. There are many classes in bike repair throughout the cities, some are free, some are specifically for women. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

If you're in Baltimore there is the women only maintanance classes:
http://velocipedebikeproject.org/news/


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

A few years ago, my wife & 3 of her friends decided to train to do a century. (They called themselves the Biker Babes). We live in a fairly rural area (entire county is 35,000 people) so they were a little aprehensive about getting caught way out in the county with a broken bicycle. 

So one Saturday afternoon, I gave the 4 of them a bicycle Maintenance primer.....flat changing, booting a tire, adjusting a brake, dealing with a broken chain....basicially, anything they would need to be able to get a broken bike home. We made it fun, joking around and had a speed flat changing contest with prizes etc....we all had a ball.

Since then, it's not unusual for my wife to come home from a solo ride telling me how she fixed some other riders flat. She blew the local shop guy away when she booted a tire with a $1.00 bill to get home after a blowout.

My wife is very independant and loves being able to do routine stuff. Everything else she either asks me to do or takes to the LBS.

Len


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Good for her. Really, ANY cyclist who can't change a flat really should never ride alone (I'll refrain from sounding snotty and thus will NOT say they shouldn't ride at all!) I am indeed amazed that folks won't learn to change a tube. 

You identified the main other emergency skill IMHO: using a chain tool. A broken chain is an absolute "can't ride any further" show stopper. I've only once been on a ride where someone in our small group broke a chain, and although it did become a "how many women does it take to use a chain tool" group process, we eventually were on our way again. 

For a long-time rider I confess that I still rely on the LBS for my routine maintenance and repair work, but I can deal with anything that might leave me stranded.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

JayTee said:


> . . . ANY cyclist who can't change a flat really should never ride alone . . . other emergency skill IMHO: using a chain tool. A broken chain is an absolute "can't ride any further" show stopper. . . . For a long-time rider I confess that I still rely on the LBS for my routine maintenance and repair work, but I can deal with anything that might leave me stranded.


I'm right there with you. I pretty much don't mess with my bikes beyond minor adjustments to fit (saddle, bars), bar tape, cleaning, and lubing. The rest of it is why we have the service economy and local shops. 

However, no one should venture on a legit ride without the means to at least roll back home. In this sense, road bikers could take a lesson from mountain bikers.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

JayTee said:


> Good for her. Really, ANY cyclist who can't change a flat really should never ride alone (I'll refrain from sounding snotty and thus will NOT say they shouldn't ride at all!) I am indeed amazed that folks won't learn to change a tube.
> 
> You identified the main other emergency skill IMHO: using a chain tool. A broken chain is an absolute "can't ride any further" show stopper. I've only once been on a ride where someone in our small group broke a chain, and although it did become a "how many women does it take to use a chain tool" group process, we eventually were on our way again.
> 
> For a long-time rider I confess that I still rely on the LBS for my routine maintenance and repair work, but I can deal with anything that might leave me stranded.


When I see anyone with a flat, I always check to see if they need help. If it is a guy and he says that he is ok, I ride on. If it is a woman and she is by herself, even if she says she is ok, I will offer to hang around until she gets rolling. I had this situation about a dozen times while riding in Hawaii. The majority of the time it was on the MUT and I was going the opposite direction. I don't buy into the "weaker sex" thing, I just don't want to see a woman alone in an isolated area. I guess that is the gentleman part of an officer.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Someday I hope to get to the point of independent wrenching......but I cringe to think of the damage I could do, to the bike AND myself!! 

For now, it's in the shop for everything except chain lube and flats (and for when I can't seem to get even that much right.)


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Rob P said:


> Things are split 50/50.. and I'm not griping; I've asked for some insight on how I might interest my wife getting invovled with her bike.


It's most likely the fear of failure that is keeping her from trying- so just show her how to do it, how easy it is. There are certain things she should know if she rides by herself.


----------



## karogers9 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am single mom that rides. So, I work on my own bike... most recently changed out my rear cassette and put on a new chain, with some guidance from a good friend. I LOVE to work on the bike. I ride it..I get it dirty...I break it...I fix it. I get a huge sense of satisfaction by knowing that I can change a flat... adjust the derailleurs etc.I love to learn what makes the bike Go if you will.

I don't have all the tools or the knowledge, but when the time comes that I need to do something that I don't know how to do, I have a great group that I ride with that are always happy teach me a new skill, and help me out when I am having an issue.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

My concern has been reflected above in part. The setup work from many shops isn't up to snuff. And bikes go out of adjustment constantly. I have pretty high standards. I look at my wife's bike and her brakes are out just a little. The shifters need just a little bit of adjustment. She needs to know how to do those little things. And how to tell when something else is wrong. Actually, her bike is way out of adjustment now - seems to have smashed brifters and a pretzeled rear wheel! But she's not riding any time soon, anyway!


----------



## DocVijay (Aug 16, 2007)

My wife has a well trained husband who does all the maintainance work on all her bike stuff. I built my own bikes, so I really don't mind, but she refuses to let me show her how to change a flat or anything. One day she is going to get stuck on a ride becuase she doesn't know, and I'll have to come an dhelp her. Oh well. Maybe then she'll agree to learn.


----------

